# Two Types of Collector



## 37fleetwood (Jan 23, 2012)

I've been thinking. I'm becoming convinced that there are 2 main types of collector. both types are fine, but from personal experience, the first type can be a bit frustrating for the second type, and I imagine the same is true the other way around.
the first type are the type that goes out, whether it's ebay or a garage sale, and finds a bike. any bike seems to do as well as another. then they go after the information pertaining to their find. the second type are the type who go after one thing with dogged perseverance until they find one and then they go after the parts in the same way.
to the second type, the first type doesn't seem to understand how rare or difficult their find can be to obtain. they, after all, have found their bike easily enough, so the perception is that all you have to do is go out and get something... anything. to the first type, the second type seem to make too much out of what, after all is just a bike, there are tons of them out there.
so whichever type you are, remember where people from the other group is coming from and have patience with them.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jan 23, 2012)

*There is another type*

There is another type of collector and I've witnessed it time and time again. This type sees a rare bicycle and HAS to have it under any circumstances. They get a kind of feverish obsession and will do whatever it takes to aquire the bikes. But once they get it they almost as quickly lose interest and are already looking for the next great prize. To them it's more about amassing a large collection than it is about the individual bicycle. I'm not judging or pointing any fingers...it's just been an observation.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Scott, you know its a dangerous thing once you start thinking! Actually there are a bunch of different types of collectors. Some only collect the best brand of bike-Schwinns, some collect only pre war, some only post war, some collect everything, some collect nothing....now where was I going with this????


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm a different type of collector yet. My goal is to have examples of bikes from every year of Westfield/Columbia manufacture. I've got most of the decades, just missing 1870's and 1880's. Now I have to fill in the blanks.


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Jan 23, 2012)

*I'm the one*

That love all old bikes,  They just look cool, but mostly I love the history of the bike I've found (that's why I always ask the owner to tell me as much about the bike as they can) then bringing it from the gates of the dumbster back into a beautiful bicycle that anybody would be proud to own. Some I sale, some I trade, and some I keep. But it's about saving a part of history for others to enjoy!

Brooks
From Albany, OR


----------



## catfish (Jan 23, 2012)

There's way more than two types.....


----------



## chitown (Jan 23, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> I've been thinking...




Nice try Scott. I'm not biting. You think you can pull us in with an innocent thread title (that begs for controversy). You well know that there are more than 2 types of collectors... you just want to see if we'll take the bait. Well sir I will not.

So go ahead and believe there are only 2 types of collectors. I have nothing to say on the matter. Nothing at all.

Not one thing about how there are infinite numbers of types of collectors. Not one mention of how my personal experience has seen different types of collectors on this site and at swaps. Heck there are 2 types just there. One goes to swaps, one goes to websites. No mention of the kind that happen to fall into the hobby thru friends that were just getting rid of some spray painted, part swap, frankenbike that turned out to be a prewar jem waiting to be discovered, then transforming from a simple search into the history of the bike, leads to a growing obsession with the history, documentation and preservation of a part of our industrial and design roots.

So Scott, you will have to go without knowing how I feel about this matter as it doesn't warrant a single keystroke.

Nice try though.

Chris


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes, there are only two types of collectors...those that covet prewar huffmans and understand their place in bicycle history and those who do not...simple actually.
Chris


----------



## jd56 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Tanklights!!*

OK I posted this after the Chris's, Phat and catfish had their opinion on the thread.

I think there is a wide variety of "type" collectors. 
They all have questions and can be impatient, awaiting the response from the knowledgable ones.

It's all about the Tanklights for me. 
I'm amazed of the variety of styles of bikes that have lighting accessories. 
And just recently found that these Tanklights were available back to the 30's, Schwinn Streamline Aerocycle for example.
My quest continues.

Here is what types of collectors I beleive there are. Feel free to add to the list.
Type 1: The excited Newbie collector that has no idea what they just bought
Type 2: The Avid collector that will do what it takes to complete their new / old find
Type 3: The Obssessed collector that quickly looses interest 
Type 2/4: The "Specialized" collector such as brand, style, year class, etc
Type 5: The Flipper that only wants to make money


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2012)

You have the winning answer Chris--Scott was merely seeking validation of a truth he already knew! v/r Shawn







scrubbinrims said:


> Yes, there are only two types of collectors...those that covet prewar huffmans and understand their place in bicycle history and those who do not...simple actually.
> Chris


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm the type of collector that doesnt have enough money to collect all the bikes i'd like to collect. But the bikes I have collected I like a lot and happy to have them in my collection.


----------



## mruiz (Jan 23, 2012)

Flat Tire said:


> I'm the type of collector that doesnt have enough money to collect all the bikes i'd like to collect. But the bikes I have collected I like a lot and happy to have them in my collection.




  Flat tire: You are right, what about the ones that collect dust?
 Mitch


----------



## jwm (Jan 23, 2012)

I should know better than to jump in on this one. Unfortunately, I don't. 
I'd say the two types of collector are those who started before the internet, and those who started after the internet. Finding bikes, parts, and information was a whole different game back in the  stone age.  I remember when Leon Dixon's newsletter was pretty much the only source of info available. Now it's much easier.

JWM


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 23, 2012)

*What about*

Hey nobody mentioned my type of collector "The Hoarder". I've got bikes I love, some I hate, some you couldn't get from me with a stack of hundred dollar bils, some I can't give away. Some I keep, some I sell to fuel the bicycle addiction. And some day if people stop pestering me to fix there injection molding machines I'm going to play with my hoard.


----------



## pnfkwfl (Jan 23, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> so whichever type you are, remember where people from the other group is coming from and have patience with them.




Well put.

KW Scott


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 23, 2012)

Umm there is this thing called multiple personality disorder...just sayn. I personally have issues with hoarders.  They just simply don't want to give up anything...okok I ve wasted too much time here I've got to go back to organizing my new departure clamp sets by condition number before lunch time......whatttt?  If I don't do it who will.  2 types of collectors??  Like all of life we all fall in the great spectrum of collectordom and some of us fluctuate and move around depending on where we are in life.  Right?  Come on be honest....


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Identity Crisis?*

I collect bicycles that look great to me. Esthetics are everything!  

Old and pre-war "just about anything" look good to me; cars, clothes, motorcycles, and bikes.  

I love the style and grace of streamline design and deco. 

Which camp do I fit in?


----------



## partsguy (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm not really where I fit in. Some bikes I part out or clean up and resell. some I I try to fix up and put in the collection (I've managed to keep that number low). Right now, I'm sticking with ONE thigs...Huffy and Western Flyer. The reason? Because thats what most of my projects are and I don't want to bring in another odd ball.

Whatever happened to being a melting pot? We used to just live our lives with no interuption but now it seems as if we all try to pick each other part and seperate everything.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 23, 2012)

I could reply to each post and show you where each point falls but that would take too long. I still think that though there are subtle varieties of these, there are still only two groups.
classicfan1 you're type 1
Larmo63 type 1 also
rideahiggins type 1
jwm I'm going to say type 2
Flat Tire basically you're saying you're type 2 but out of necessity you are collecting in a type 1 fashion.
Freqman1 definitely type 2.
jd56 type 2
and so on. each of us either look for something specific for a specific reason, or we take in whatever comes along. neither approach is wrong, neither is right. it's just reducing it to the lowest common denominator.
me, I'm type 2 to a fault, as has been pointed out. I have very specific tastes and once I set my sights on something, nothing else will do.

with some further convincing, you might convince that there may be a third type who are just clearly crazy and make no sense whatever. usually those types still fall into one or the other of the two categories.


----------



## jwm (Jan 23, 2012)

Scott:
I concur. That is my style exactly. When I started out I wanted a maroon B6. When I saw the Spoiler, it was a new-in-the-box Spoiler, and nothing else would do. Next item in the fleet will definitely be a non-Schwinn. I want a long nose Shelby Airflow, or Fire Arrow. And if my finances improve this year I will shell out whatever it takes to get one. Money means less to me than the stuff I can get with it.

JWM


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 23, 2012)

*Yay I'm number 1 err ah type 1*

I think everyone starts out as type one and then kind of transitions to type two. I mean you can't know everything about bicycles before you start collecting. You buy an old one for $5 bucks at an auction then you go home look it up on the internet and realise underneath that blue house paint is a bike with a two tone paint job and some of them had a tank, some had jewels in them. Some had racks with cool names like pillow racks or even script lettering on the side or even lights. Not to mention springer forks. How many of you knew what springer forks were before you started collecting bikes. THEN after awhile you start to like one particular kind, brand, shape,decade. That's when you become a type two collector. Then you collect what's best for you.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 23, 2012)

rideahiggins said:


> I think everyone starts out as type one and then kind of transitions to type two. I mean you can't know everything about bicycles before you start collecting. You buy an old one for $5 bucks at an auction then you go home look it up on the internet and realise underneath that blue house paint is a bike with a two tone paint job and some of them had a tank, some had jewels in them. Some had racks with cool names like pillow racks or even script lettering on the side or even lights. Not to mention springer forks. How many of you knew what springer forks were before you started collecting bikes. THEN after awhile you start to like one particular kind, brand, shape,decade. That's when you become a type two collector. Then you collect what's best for you.



you have a point, but that person is still one or the other of the 2 types. I started with a Schwinn Typhoon, but really quickly realized what I wanted and then went after it.


----------



## pedal alley (Jan 23, 2012)

i never look for bicycles .
they all ways come to me ;
i turn away more than i take.
that said i have at least three 
in each room of the house.
everytime a bicycle is stolen here
in our village:i'm the guy that the
police visit first. [don't worry Flat Tire,
i never rat you out ] lol.


----------



## silvercreek (Jan 23, 2012)

*TYPE III*

Then there are the hoarders. They go around collecting the hard to find bikes and then don’t do anything to them and post them on the internet and say, nah, nah, nah, look what I've got. You can't have it!!! Then put them up for sale at an outrageous price. Just kidding!

I'm just venting because I can't find a nice English 3 speed I can afford.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Paging Dr. Fleetwood.......?*

Scott the bicycle psychologist......

sheeeeesh....................


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 23, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> Scott the bicycle psychologist......
> 
> sheeeeesh....................



unfortunately, I'm only a volunteer at the free clinic...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 23, 2012)

silvercreek said:


> *TYPE III*
> 
> Then there are the hoarders. They go around collecting the hard to find bikes and then don’t do anything to them and post them on the internet and say, nah, nah, nah, look what I've got. You can't have it!!! Then put them up for sale at an outrageous price. Just kidding!
> 
> I'm just venting because I can't find a nice English 3 speed I can afford.



I told you, I have one you can definitely CAN afford. it's not English, but it speaks English.


----------



## slick (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok here i am. I'm my own type which can't be categorized? I don't think? I'm the guy that sees a bike that just looks killer, whether it be the original paint, design of the frame, or whatever that jumps in my face and just has to have THAT BIKE. I have collected multiple things from vintage model cars, gas and oil, old hot rods and classic cars, and so on. This may sound crazy (i'll admit I am...LOL!) but it's almost as if the item calls out at me and says don't leave me with this guy who doesn't take care of me and leaves me out in the cold without a tarp season after season. He doesn't ride me, drive me, or give a crap. With that said what I attempt to get is the best their is of that hobby. The top of the line model that will hold it's value. Even though I will probably never sell it. I do have some bikes though that aren't worth a penny but to me they are special so I can't get rid of them. All of my stuff gets used no matter how rare it is, or how nice the restoration is. It's meant to be seen by the public so they can enjoy it also. I'm not the guy that has the kool stuff that never gets seen. That to me is the stuff that ends up in an estate sale. The family doesn't care about it, etc.. Anyway, my stuff is well taken care of yet used also. If that makes sense? Ok i'm every type of collector. Nice job Scott! Now I sound like a Hoarder!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 23, 2012)

slick said:


> Ok here i am. I'm my own type which can't be categorized? I don't think? I'm the guy that sees a bike that just looks killer, whether it be the original paint, design of the frame, or whatever that jumps in my face and just has to have THAT BIKE. I have collected multiple things from vintage model cars, gas and oil, old hot rods and classic cars, and so on. This may sound crazy (i'll admit I am...LOL!) but it's almost as if the item calls out at me and says don't leave me with this guy who doesn't take care of me and leaves me out in the cold without a tarp season after season. He doesn't ride me, drive me, or give a crap. With that said what I attempt to get is the best their is of that hobby. The top of the line model that will hold it's value. Even though I will probably never sell it. I do have some bikes though that aren't worth a penny but to me they are special so I can't get rid of them. All of my stuff gets used no matter how rare it is, or how nice the restoration is. It's meant to be seen by the public so they can enjoy it also. I'm not the guy that has the kool stuff that never gets seen. That to me is the stuff that ends up in an estate sale. The family doesn't care about it, etc.. Anyway, my stuff is well taken care of yet used also. If that makes sense? Ok i'm every type of collector. Nice job Scott! Now I sound like a Hoarder!



from an unbiased perspective, let me say, your type 2, let me ask you a question or two to confirm. how many Shelby's do you have? how many of them are Airflows? your Honor, I rest my case!


----------



## OldRider (Jan 23, 2012)

I think I'm in a category all by myself.... a collecting dreamer! I have only one vintage Canadian bike in my stable, but buy and sell a few British/ Canadian vintage 3 speeds each summer. After seeing the "Yankee" ballooners you guys have these 3 speeds just don't appeal to me too much. I like the unique, the oddball, hard to find parts for bikes, like Scott's Huffmans', the Colsons', a few Monarks etc. I know I'll likely never own one but won't settle for second best that is alot more common. So let me dream in peace


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 23, 2012)

Okay, I'm a Type 1. 

I'm more open minded and free spirited.

So there.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 23, 2012)

He who has the most toys wins,,,,,No wait ,,,,,He who has the most bikes wins


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 23, 2012)

The "type 2" collector doesn't sound like a lot of fun to me as a narrow focus, means you will be less likely to find what you are looking for... and you still have to be first to the punch.
The prewar stuff I am after is all relatively hard to find, filtering that further is just a frustrating snipe hunt.
Also, aren't the best presents the ones you didn't already know about?
Chris


----------



## ratdaddy (Jan 24, 2012)

*Collectors*

Iam all the above.i think i got a fever


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Actually "He has the most toys--still dies!"  







HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> He who has the most toys wins,,,,,No wait ,,,,,He who has the most bikes wins


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 24, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> Actually "He has the most toys--still dies!"




YES,There is no getting around that.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jan 24, 2012)

I take what I can get and I'm new to this but I do research bikes before I start asking too many questions. Everybody starts somewhere and what limits me by a long shot is budget so I  may seem like a flipper to some but I use the parting out or reselling of bikes to fuel my bike habit. Most of the ones I buy are destined for the scrap or trash anyways so I've never felt bad about parting them out. But I do have my keepers and they mean a lot to me right now I have 4 keepers and after I sell some of the non keepers my focus is going to those. I don't know which I am exactly nor do I care but I just want to know why we have to be typed and categorized I believe we are all bicycle collectors are we not?


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jan 24, 2012)

*No Matter What Type Remember This!!!*

If your are a true collector the price and the cost does not matter if  you are worried about what it's worth than your NOT a  collector!!!


----------



## twjensen (Jan 24, 2012)

*ya*

I collect 2 types


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 24, 2012)

I think I'm a part time collector....really I don't care....being full time collector scares me as that's close to advanced hoarder not that there's anything wrong with that....just say-n id rather fuel the fire with deals for the masses as I save a little on the side for goodies I really like.  In the end though its rather pointless as I can't take my treasure with me to my grave...at least someone will enjoy my fruits of a collection when I pass....until then look for my parts on the bay...ill make them available with pleasure.  Seems kinda pointless to figure out who is a real so called collector or not unless you're fishing to see who extra money to spare in which case have fun  with that.....I personally enjoy not knowing as it adds color to all the personalities of this site...and putting labels over each others heads seems to be odd to me anyways...All I know is when some so called collectors get bad luck coming their way...all that high and mighty social status goes out the window and selling is king like it does for us "non-collector" rough necks...just say-n


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 24, 2012)

Interesting post.  This last week I've been thinking about how to describe the two main modes of collecting, which in my mind basically boils down to serious collectors building deliberate and focused collections of only the best bikes and then there are hobby collectors who buy neat bikes maybe modify them a bit and aren't overly concerned with rarity and originality.  

But most collectors don't fit neatly into these two categories, and perhaps a reasonable third category that describes the bulk of collectors (myself included) would be best described with a Venn diagram (think back to high school math, kiddos) of the above caregories (serious vs. hobby) as overlapping circles.  

My "serious" collecting goal is to own clean correct Schwinns in original green paint, and I have accomplished this to some extent.  At the same time I have some some repaints that I'm reasonably proud of and some neat Schwinns that aren't all original and that have some mods and non-factory additions that would fall more into the "hobby" category.

So as I see it, there are some folks that are hard core "serious", some folks who are in it on the "hobby" scale, and a lot of folks someplace in the middle.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 24, 2012)

I agree these are generic types, and there are times when I will pick up something on the spur of the moment, but generally I'm type 2. there are overlapping circles but most people fit into one or other of the general types as a rule.


----------

